# Pro's and Cons



## Sqibb (Nov 19, 2004)

i was just wondering what the pros and cons of keeping a solitary piranha are. if anybody has any comments or storys please let me know.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

pro-easier to clean
con-only 1 fish


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pros -- Easier to maintain tank and water parameters especially ph. Many more different types of piranha as in shape, color and size. The possibilities are endless to how many tanks you can have with so many different p's. A great newbie's fish to start with.

Cons -- Can't watch a solitary setup as long as i can a pygo setup. Feeding times are not as dramatic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I like solitary fish more, as they seem to grow more 'attached' to their owner over time, or in other words, become more interactive.
With a pack of pygo's it's more unlikely to happen, as the fish need most of their time watching what the others are up to, instead of interacting with their owner. Also, shoaling piranha's have a much more pronounced "monkey see, monkey do" attitude: if one freaks, gets exited or whatever, the rest often follows, or at least respond to it - in other words: pygo's stick much more to themselves, compared to loner piranha's.

On the other hand, you can't beat a good pygo shoal feeding frenzy - not even feeding a 16" rhom is as spectacular as feeding a shoal of large adult pygo's.
And also, with a solitary piranha you'll never witness social interaction with it's own kind: one of the main things that make a pygo shoal interesting, imo.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Pros=easier to to keep up maintence on tank 
cons=solitary piranha are not as active as a shoal....well so i have read.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I like solitary fish more, as they seem to grow more 'attached' to their owner over time, or in other words, become more interactive.
> With a pack of pygo's it's more unlikely to happen, as the fish need most of their time watching what the others are up to, instead of interacting with their owner. Also, shoaling piranha's have a much more pronounced "monkey see, monkey do" attitude: if one freaks, gets exited or whatever, the rest often follows, or at least respond to it - in other words: pygo's stick much more to themselves, compared to loner piranha's.
> 
> On the other hand, you can't beat a good pygo shoal feeding frenzy - not even feeding a 16" rhom is as spectacular as feeding a shoal of large adult pygo's.
> And also, with a solitary piranha you'll never witness social interaction with it's own kind: one of the main things that make a pygo shoal interesting, imo.


DITTO, Judazzz pretty much summed it up, well said. Both my Red and Black Piranha have become my pets, unlike having a bunch of fish in a tank that run for cover when you enter the room. Also, I will only have solitary piranhas for it's much easier to maintain the tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pros-will not get eaten by other Ps
Cons-will get eateh by other Ps.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id get a solitary rana if i stumble upon a good deal on a tank big enough for one of those

jet black red eyed bad ass mo fos and i still have my pygo tank goin, my stooges are the best


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garygny said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I like solitary fish more, as they seem to grow more 'attached' to their owner over time, or in other words, become more interactive.
> ...


 Well, a shoal doesn't necessarily run for cover when you enter the room - my reds always start swimming around exitedly, expecting a meal), but you hit the nail on the head with what you said: a shoal is just that, a shoal. A solitary piranha is a real pet.

And yes, the maintenance part is quite a pro for a loner piranha


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i like bot solitary and shoals...which is why i have both...theres many pros and many cons for each...we could tell u all of them but if u really want something we cant stop u from it...why dont u just try both and see wuts better for u...that way u know which one u like instead of wondering...but they listed all the pros and cons


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

All of my guys get their own tanks. My 4 incher was missing his left pectoral fin when i bought him. It grew back after 2 weeks, though.
pros- No broken fins or missing eyes, like some of the fish i see on this site. Definitely no deaths. And the color on my guys are awesome, as compared to when i just got them.
cons- boring to watch


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pro- Most are very aggressive

Cons- Can be very boring to watch when not feeding


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

in my opinion...well since this is my first piranha i cant really say but my solo red belly is as aggresive as rhoms i hear about he tears sh*t up..today he left just basically the eyes of a goldfish floating hahahah he ripped it up!!


----------

